# Audiofrog - Difference between the GB10 and GS10 tweeters?



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

As the title asks, just curious of the performance difference between these two.

I think I might be able to afford the lower end one, and I know (from Brad's awesome Jeep build), that the GB 10 (and matching-sized GS10) fit the factory tweeter pods.

But just curious if there's much of a difference between these two that is audible or expected.

Thanks!


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

I think Bing (SimplicityInSound) did an install and write-up on the GS drivers when they had first come out and spoke highly of them in comparison to the GB line.. Might hunt for that for reading up. Sorry I don't have the link. I imagine the GB's are going to be slightly better, but how much I couldn't speculate. Since specs are slightly different, it leads me to believe there is a difference in the driver beyond just the housing material and differences in mounting hardware.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Near as I can tell, the GS is recommended to cross over higher, GB is 2.5k and GS is 3.5k, so all that I can infer from that is if you need to low-cross you should pony up to the GB. But I'm going to be mating to some ID 6x9's so I don't necessarily need to cross ultra-low. I'm considering other drivers that will nest in the factory tweeter pod space (about 1 3/4")

I just don't know if I can swing 299 for a pair of tweets.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

I've talked to more than one running the GB10's who've said it was one of the best car audio purchases made bar none. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

I decided to push forward with some LD22's which I'll mod to fit. For $40 (for the blemished face version) that will probably be hard to beat.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Let me know how those LD22s work out. I was going to mention the Wavecor tweeters if you need something to cross fairly low. And the LD22 is essentially a Wavecor TW022WA04 tweeter with a custom face plate. 

Though, it is tough to beat the mounting options available with Audiofrog.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

rton20s said:


> Let me know how those LD22s work out. I was going to mention the Wavecor tweeters if you need something to cross fairly low. And the LD22 is essentially a Wavecor TW022WA04 tweeter with a custom face plate.
> 
> Though, it is tough to beat the mounting options available with Audiofrog.



I really liked the Wavecor offerings but none would fit without modding except the naked option which seemed expensive and hard to find. I did the flawed ld22's for 40 bucks since I'm cutting them up anyway.
I did go with a wavecor fullrange 3.5 for the center though.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

fourthmeal said:


> I really liked the Wavecor offerings but none would fit without modding except the naked option which seemed expensive and hard to find. I did the flawed ld22's for 40 bucks since I'm cutting them up anyway.
> I did go with a wavecor fullrange 3.5 for the center though.


Good deal. You are close enough that I would really like to hear one of your builds at some point. Do you ever make it out to any of the SoCal GTGs?


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

rton20s said:


> Good deal. You are close enough that I would really like to hear one of your builds at some point. Do you ever make it out to any of the SoCal GTGs?


You are definitely welcome to come by and say hi. I usually don't travel out to California, it is a mad-house out there with traffic and people. Vegas already flusters me with people, I'm glad I live on the outskirts.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

fourthmeal said:


> You are definitely welcome to come by and say hi. I usually don't travel out to California, it is a mad-house out there with traffic and people. Vegas already flusters me with people, I'm glad I live on the outskirts.


Next time I'm out in Vegas with some free time, I'll definitely get in touch.


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

The differences between the GS10 and GB10 are pretty big from a frequency response standpoint. GS10 is designed to match with the GS speakers...GB10 for GB speakers. GB10 has usable response quite a bit lower than the GS10--this is designed to work with the simpler passive crossover included with the GS series speakers and the response of the GS mids, which use a polypropylene cone rather than paper. 

Poly cones aren't as stiff as paper and that results in a low Q bump at high frequencies rather than a high Q peak. The low Q bump is easily corrected with a lower-order passive filter. The GS10 is also designed to use a lower Q network--it has it's own lower Q low frequency rolloff.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Andy Wehmeyer said:


> The differences between the GS10 and GB10 are pretty big from a frequency response standpoint. GS10 is designed to match with the GS speakers...GB10 for GB speakers. GB10 has usable response quite a bit lower than the GS10--this is designed to work with the simpler passive crossover included with the GS series speakers and the response of the GS mids, which use a polypropylene cone rather than paper.
> 
> Poly cones aren't as stiff as paper and that results in a low Q bump at high frequencies rather than a high Q peak. The low Q bump is easily corrected with a lower-order passive filter. The GS10 is also designed to use a lower Q network--it has it's own lower Q low frequency rolloff.



Thanks Andy, appreciated.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

rton20s said:


> Let me know how those LD22s work out. I was going to mention the Wavecor tweeters if you need something to cross fairly low. And the LD22 is essentially a Wavecor TW022WA04 tweeter with a custom face plate.
> 
> Though, it is tough to beat the mounting options available with Audiofrog.


This is off topic of Audiofrog so I'll just link my post related. 

I found out today that, you are 100% right. The Wavecor logo was actually still on the tweeter! I bought these because I figured for $20 each I could risk diassembling them and see if I could extract the raw tweeter. I was partially successful, http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...nsons-2015-durango-r-t-build.html#post3845314


----------

